# For Sale: Refurbished starter for 251 FlatHead Chrysler Industrial Motor



## cmarois

I have got a refurbished starter for 251 FlatHead Chrysler Industrial Motor.

I'am asking 200$cdn +shipping. 

you can see pics here:
http://ottawa.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...rysler-Motor-251-Flat-Head-W0QQAdIdZ202602402


----------



## dion123

carbouter four 251 dodge


----------



## dion123

where do you live


----------

